# Photo Bearbeitungs Programm?



## jackie05 (24. Januar 2006)

hi,
ich wollte mal wissen ob es ein Programm gibt wo man die Bilder Komplett bearbeiten kann, z.B. die Gesichter mit Bart zu versehen u.s.w. ich habe mal gehört das es so ein Programm gibt, aber bin mir nicht mer sicher, ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könnt, danke schonmal

MFG Andreas


----------



## hotschen (24. Januar 2006)

Die Forenrubrik, in der du gepostet hast, gibt Antwort auf deine Frage. Es gibt zwar sicherlich "Phantombildprogramme", aber ohne manuelle Anpassung wirst du da mit Sicherheit nie ein brauchbares Ergebnis bekommen. Falls doch, dann immer her damit. 
Hab schon immer ein paar Menüpunkte in PS vermisst:
- "Bart"
- "Bart weg"
- "lange Haare"
- "kurze Haare"
- "Brille weg"
- "Hornbrille"
etc.


----------



## Leola13 (24. Januar 2006)

Hai,

am realistischten geht das sicherlich in PS mit viel Handarbeit.
Passende Tutorials sind auch unter dem Begriff morphen zu finden.

Ich glaube dazu gibt es auch entsprechende Programme. Die aus zwei Bilder eins machen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

